# homemade oil drain plug extension....size ?



## nwcove (Mar 2, 2015)

im making a drain plug extension for a 196cc ( chonda i think), what size nipple and what thread will screw into the block ? i did pick up a 1/8 npt nipple, but dont want to wind it in if its going to mess up the threads or break the block !


----------



## jsup (Nov 19, 2017)

1/4 NPT.

Here's a pic of what I did.


----------



## nwcove (Mar 2, 2015)

thats a nice set up ! mine cant be 1/4 , the 1/8 is almost as big as the hex nut on the existing drain plug. good to know that npt will screw in !


----------



## jsup (Nov 19, 2017)

My 2 cents, and that's about what it's worth, is make sure you have a 90* on there somewhere. The reason is when you take off the plug, you're not unscrewing it from the engine. An elbow will work for you in that regard. The ball valve is just something I do to make life easy. I take off the cap, then open the valve. Makes it neater.

I used a brass 90* brass street elbow (one male and one female side) because it took up the least amount of room on the horizontal plane, and I didn't need any more horizontal distance. With the elbows, there's all different distances, some will work better than others depending where it's going to end up from the horizontal plane.


----------



## nwcove (Mar 2, 2015)

Heres what i have put together, not pretty, but cheap!


----------



## RIT333 (Feb 6, 2014)

nwcove said:


> Heres what i have put together, not pretty, but cheap!


I would throw in a ball valve shutoff before the hose. If that hose cracks, or rips, you'll trash an engine.


----------



## jsup (Nov 19, 2017)

Galvanized pipe is pretty cheap. That setup cost me $17 at Home Depot. I could have done it for 5 if I just went galvanized and no ball valve. Just sayin. With galvanized no fear of the clamps letting loose, or the hose getting snagged.


----------



## dbert (Aug 25, 2013)

nwcove said:


> im making a drain plug extension for a 196cc ( chonda i think), what size nipple and what thread will screw into the block ? i did pick up a 1/8 npt nipple, but dont want to wind it in if its going to mess up the threads or break the block !


I thought they were metric threads? 10 or 12 MM.
example;Engine Compatibility | Drainzit Oil Drain Hoses


----------



## jsup (Nov 19, 2017)

dbert said:


> I thought they were metric threads? 10 or 12 MM.
> example;Engine Compatibility | Drainzit Oil Drain Hoses


I've done a few and they've always been 1/4 inch. Maybe I just didn't do the right ones. I haven't done my predator engine on my power washer yet, maybe that is 10MM. I don't know where to begin to find a 10MM.


----------



## dbert (Aug 25, 2013)

an older thread on the topic.
http://www.snowblowerforum.com/forum/general-snowblower-discussion/25081-predator-212cc-engine-oil-plug-threads.html


----------



## jsup (Nov 19, 2017)

dbert said:


> an older thread on the topic.
> http://www.snowblowerforum.com/forum/general-snowblower-discussion/25081-predator-212cc-engine-oil-plug-threads.html


Well, good to know. 10mm threaded pipe is used for lamps, but the pipe is thin. I think I'll have to drill, and re-tap the whole for NPT.

I'm going to do my first oil change on the Predator in the spring, I'll find out then what it is. As I think about it, coincidence, the one's I've done in the past have all been Briggs and Tecumseh.


----------



## Shaw351 (Nov 15, 2016)

nwcove said:


> im making a drain plug extension for a 196cc ( chonda i think), what size nipple and what thread will screw into the block ? i did pick up a 1/8 npt nipple, but dont want to wind it in if its going to mess up the threads or break the block !


Hey nwcove, predators are metric threads. I've done 30+ retrofits. I don't remember the exact thread and Pitch, but I can go out to the shop tomorrow and get the measurements for you. I just make up my own custom adapters that fit into the block, and then the rest of it is quarter inch npt. 











PM me your info and I'll send you one.


----------



## deezlfan (Nov 8, 2017)

I can confirm that the Predator engine I bought in November is 10mm X 1.25. I took a 1/8" NPT pipe nipple and ran a die right over the threads on one end. The die removed all the NPT threads. If you are going to follow what I did, be warned that a good pipe sealant is needed to install it and every time you take the plug or cap off you will need to hold the pipe still or you risk a leak.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

*Like DBERT said it is either a 10 or 12 mm. just spend the 20 bucks and get a drainzit there BROTHER NWCOVE.k:k:k:k:k:*


----------



## nwcove (Mar 2, 2015)

POWERSHIFT93 said:


> *Like DBERT said it is either a 10 or 12 mm. just spend the 20 bucks and get a drainzit there BROTHER NWCOVE.k:k:k:k:k:*


wish i could get one for $20 ! Best i can find up here is $50.


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

The 212 Predator oil drain is 10mm ...... They have adapters on the web to go from 10mm male to 1/4 NPT ..... Google or Ebay it ... Use a thread sealant when installing to block, and hold that extended pipe when taking off the new drain cap.

Shaw has given you an example photo above of what one might put together,.... you get the idea ....

Note: My brother just uses a pump to suck out the oil through the filler.


----------



## jsup (Nov 19, 2017)

deezlfan said:


> I can confirm that the Predator engine I bought in November is 10mm X 1.25. I took a 1/8" NPT pipe nipple and ran a die right over the threads on one end. The die removed all the NPT threads. If you are going to follow what I did, be warned that a good pipe sealant is needed to install it and every time you take the plug or cap off you will need to hold the pipe still or you risk a leak.


That's why I recommend putting an elbow in it. If the rotation is 90* to the engine, it won't loosen the pipe going into it.


----------



## deezlfan (Nov 8, 2017)

> That's why I recommend putting an elbow in it. If the rotation is 90* to the engine, it won't loosen the pipe going into it.


I understood that but my rig has tire chains and they are uncomfortably close to the side of the unit. I chose to just go straight out to minimize the chance of breakage. I didn't want all those fittings dangling down. Purely personal preference but I felt a heads up was necessary.


----------



## nwcove (Mar 2, 2015)

Shaw351 said:


> Hey nwcove, predators are metric threads. I've done 30+ retrofits. I don't remember the exact thread and Pitch, but I can go out to the shop tomorrow and get the measurements for you. I just make up my own custom adapters that fit into the block, and then the rest of it is quarter inch npt.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks for the generous offer Shaw !! i have thought about my options and i think i will pick up two of those suction pumps from princess auto, one dedicated for ope oil and one for ope gas.


----------

